# Trobar-se entre l'espasa i la paret



## Joan bolets

Hola!

Pels que parlin italià, aquesta expressió es correspon a '*Trovarsi tra l'incudine e il martello*'?

I quina sería la seva versió en castellà?

Gràcies!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Sí, diria que sí que s'hi correspon. He vist el teu fil a l'It-Esp i les dues frases italianes que comentes, i per mi la versió catalana és un compendi de totes dues. Es faria servir per dir que estàs en una situació difícil i no saps com sortir-te'n; no sé si hi ha d'haver sempre una qüestió de "triar" entre dues coses... Espera altres respostes, però.

Un sinònim seria "estar entre dos focs".

En castellà jo també diria "estar entre la espada y la pared".

Salut!


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Sí, diria que sí que s'hi correspon. He vist el teu fil a l'It-Esp i les dues frases italianes que comentes, i per mi la versió catalana és un compendi de totes dues. Es faria servir per dir que estàs en una situació difícil i no saps com sortir-te'n; no sé si hi ha d'haver sempre una qüestió de "triar" entre dues coses... Espera altres respostes, però.
> 
> Un sinònim seria "estar entre dos focs".
> 
> En castellà jo també diria "estar entre la espada y la pared".
> 
> Salut!


 
Hola Betu,

Crec que hi ha una petita diferència entre les deus expresions. "Trobarse-se entre l´espasa i la paret" és quan no tens alternativa i has de fer alguna cosa encara que no t´agradi, seria com dir que no tens sortida. Per altra banda "estar entre dos focs", per a mí, vol dir que tens deus alternatives però las dues són males.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Hola Betu,
> 
> Crec que hi ha una petita diferència entre les dues expresions. "Trobar-se entre l´espasa i la paret" és quan no tens alternativa i has de fer alguna cosa encara que no t´agradi, seria com dir que no tens sortida. Per altra banda "estar entre dos focs", per a mi, vol dir que tens dues alternatives però les  [totes] dues són dolentes.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Hola, Ant,

Sí, pensant en el que dius, segurament tens raó. De fet, suposo que és prou gràfic: a "entre l'espasa i la paret", la paret no et farà mal, només t'impedeix fugir; en canvi, a "entre dos focs", hi ha dos perills. Obvi. 

Gràcies!!


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Hola, Ant,
> 
> Sí, pensant en el que dius, segurament tens raó. De fet, suposo que és prou gràfic: a "entre l'espasa i la paret", la paret no et farà mal, només t'impedeix fugir; en canvi, a "entre dos focs", hi ha dos perills. Obvi.
> 
> Gràcies!!


 
Gràcies a tú Betu per les correcions.  (sempre poso "las" quan he de posar "les")

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Joan bolets

Doncs quedem així:

entre dos focs = tra incudine e martello

entre espasa i la paret = con le spalle al muro

?

(I gràcies per la tempestivitat de les vostres respostes)


----------



## chics

Jo penso que totes tres són sinònimes, no es tracta d'escollir entre una espasa i una paret, ni entre foc i foc, ni entre el martell i l'esclusa... en tots els casos estàs atrapat sense sortida: si tires cap a una banda (foc1, espasa, martell), mala cosa; però cap a l'altra també (foc2, recolçar-te a la paret no imedirà que l'espasa es clavi, més aviat al contrari, igual per a l'esclusa). Potser el marge de maniobra és clarament petit en els casos de l'espasa i el martell, no podem fer res, mentre que entre dos focs sí que tenim espai per a córrer... però on? A més, el perill dispara i va de punta a punta, ens atrapa igualment... 

Vaja. :-(


----------



## Joan bolets

En italià sí que li donem un significat força diferent, atès que en (foc, <incudine e martello>) has de triar entre dos mals i en (spada-parete) no pots evitar de patir 1 mal. 

Subtil però important diferència


----------



## chics

Com _haver d'escollir el mal menor_? No em sembla que en català diguem estar entre dos focs amb aquest significat... No sé, jo l'utilitzaria, per exemple, si els meus dos millos amics es barallen i tots dos em demanen que em posi en contra de l'altre. Bé, dir, jo, en realitat segurament diria que em posen entre l'espasa i la paret.


----------



## RIU

Hola,

Jo si que hi veig diferència, entre dos focs, si no bades no et cremes, es a dir: tens alternatives encara que t'apretin per dalt i per abaix, i l'art està en conjuminar-ho tot; en canvi entre l'espasa i la paret l'estacada és directa i t'hi has d'enfrontar; és allò de caixa o faixa.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Joan, tot i que no és el que preguntes, et diré que crec que aquesta expressió en anglès té els següents equivalents:

- *To be between the devil and the deep blue sea* (trovarsi fra il diavolo ed il mare azzurro profondo).

- *To be stuck between a rock and a hard place* (trovarsi fra una pietra ed un posto duro -più o meno-).

Potser això et pot ajudar en la teva recerca.


----------

